
Show HN: NSFW images URLs collection for scraping - ebazarov
https://github.com/EBazarov/nsfw_data_source_urls
======
ebazarov
Project that provide lists of URLs that will help you download NSFW images,
this set can be used in building big enough dataset to train robust NSFM
classification model.

[https://github.com/EBazarov/nsfw_data_source_urls](https://github.com/EBazarov/nsfw_data_source_urls)

This work was inspired by
[https://github.com/alexkimxyz/nsfw_data_scrapper](https://github.com/alexkimxyz/nsfw_data_scrapper)
and for downloading images suggested to use scripts from the scraper.

You will find different txt files each of them contains list of URLs, here
some stats for this set:

\- 159 different categories

\- in total 1 589 331 URLs

\- after downloading and cleaning it's possible to have ~500GB or in other
words ~1 300 000 of NSFW images

